# Soundkarten Treiber??



## nordi (2. Februar 2003)

Ich brauch dringend Hilfe 

ich hab ne ziemlich alte Terratec Soundkarte ( TT 1816 analog device )
und brauche dafür einen WinXP treiber! Wisst ihr, wo ich den bekommen kann? 

Gibt es noch WinXP Treiber für die " Orchid Righteous 3D " ( Grafikkarte ) ??

danke schonmal im vorraus

marius


----------



## eViLaSh (3. Februar 2003)

schon mal auf die jeweiligen hersteller-pages geschaut ?!


----------



## nordi (4. Februar 2003)

ja, hab ich - aber nix gefunden!


----------

